# JDBaits-fatboy rigging



## vahunter (Mar 31, 2012)

I was wondering if y'all have found the perfect hook for the 6" fatboys for Texas rigging and also I'd like to try rigging them wacky style. How do y'all rig the fatboys and which hooks?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 31, 2012)

I use a Gamakatsu 5/0 skip gap for those


for the 8" Fatboys I use a 7/0 or bigger


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 31, 2012)

definitely want to use a gammy skip gap (i like the 3/0 for most of my sticks) rigged texas style. The bass inhale the fatboys so IMO hook size is not an issue until you get to the fat daddys, them things are monsters!!!


----------



## vahunter (Mar 31, 2012)

Cool I figured it would have to be an extra wide gap. How about wacky? Y'all ever fish the fatboys wacky style?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 31, 2012)

For wacky I would use a short shank octopus hook in 2/0 or 3/0 - something with enough gap to insure the hook point will swing free


----------



## vahunter (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks fellas!


----------

